

Little-endian vs. big-endian - emillon
http://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2014/10/25/little-endian-vs-big-endian/

======
colanderman
Don't forget the artficial benefit that big-endian is pervasive in network
protocols. Endianness errors aside, this can cut down the number of cycles
needed for network devices to process packets.

